
Show HN: Logtrail – A Kibana plugin for logs that clones the Papertrail UI - avisk
https://github.com/sivasamyk/logtrail
======
courtewing
Cool plugin! If you are the author, would you be willing to share your
experience of building the plugin to begin with? We don't have a publicly
documented plugin API or anything, so I imagine you had to figure a lot of
this out from reverse engineering and such.

~~~
avisk
Agreed, there are not lots of tutorials out there explaining plugin
development in Kibana. Mostly I used Timelion and Kibana source code as
reference and also I kept the Kibana API dependency to minimal since it is not
documented and may change anytime (and also I am new to Javascript, so had
tough time in understanding the code :)).

------
yisheng
Any upsides to using this over a Table view in default kibana?

~~~
coleca
Yes, the live tail portion. With Kibana you'd have to refresh the page to see
new logs come in. This is more like Papertrail. Looks like they pretty much
copied the UI of papertrailapp.com as well from the screenshot, although it
doesn't have the alerting functionality that Papertrail does. This looks like
a cool alternative though to get live tailing if you're already on ELK.

~~~
avisk
Yes the whole view inspired by PapertrailApp ( as mentioned in the first line
of README ) . I liked the Papertrail App UI, but didn't want to use cloud
based solution.

~~~
dang
We've received a complaint that your project isn't just inspired by Papertrail
but copies its UI wholesale. This seems to me a borderline case: your project
seems legit in that it isn't just a ripoff of someone else's work, but the
complaint seems legit too, because cloning their UI (including copying some
CSS) is taking a lot more than inspiration.

We've edited the title above to clarify this in a way that attempts to be fair
and neutral. (The submitted title was 'Show HN: Logtrail – A Kibana plugin to
view, search and tail logs and events'.)

~~~
avisk
Fair enough. The CSS file was not copied, but I tried to get the same style.

------
lennartkoopmann
Graylog has this out of the box since v2.0 and integrated with the
authentication layer: [https://www.graylog.org/blog/55-announcing-
graylog-v2-0-ga](https://www.graylog.org/blog/55-announcing-graylog-v2-0-ga)

~~~
avisk
Graylog is awesome!. I have developed few plugins for Graylog too. I miss the
console-like interface of Papertrail to view logs in Graylog.

------
sidi
On first look, it looks great. Wish there were an easier to try it out. Would
love to help with that.

~~~
avisk
Do you mean hosting a demo of the plugin? Send me a mail ( email is in my
github profile)

~~~
sidi
Yes

~~~
avisk
Thanks!. Please PM me via email (email is in my github profile )

